# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Where's your "node zero"

## Kempe

In the process of getting rid of the landline and going naked internet and getting a cabler out to properly rewire my ethernet.
Will leave how much cabling and termination points per room to him/her but need ideas about placement of "node zero"
I only have 2 suitable cupboards but ventilation might be a problem.
Suppose I could install some kind of shelving high up in a corner or even install the router and switch in the TV cabinets where it would be handy for the power point.
I visualise it would consist of a 24 point switch and router.
So what do you have and where is it situated in the house?

----------


## Random Username

A HP Proliant N40L microserver (currently with 2x2TB drives) plus Netgear WNDR3700 router.  Both live in the hall cupboard keeping the towels and bedding warm.  Conveniently located at a comfortable working height so I don't have to grovel on the floor or bang my head on the ceiling when fiddling with it. Server uses about 60-70 watts peak (booting) or about 15 watts twiddling its thumbs (all drives spun down).  There's a reasonable amount of space around them and it doesn't seem to get too hot, but when the price of SSDs drops further I'd like to swap the boot drive to a SSD. 
I think a 24 point switch could be overkill...

----------


## r3nov8or

> ....
> Will leave how much cabling and termination points per room to him/her ...
> ...
> I visualise it would consist of a 24 point switch and router.
> ...

   A 24 port switch makes this a pretty serious home install, so I'd be just as serious in controlling how many and where the points will be.

----------


## Armers

I claimed a section of our linen cupboard, AV Rack consisting of printer  / control system / amp dvd mp3 players htpc blah blah... At the moment it also holds the network and phone systems, these will be up in the roof once i get around to sealing that area off to dust bunnys.  
Cheers

----------


## Lawriet

Rather then put everything in one place -I have a basic hub consisting of a Cable modem, Wireless router and a Netgear NeadyNAS (8TB) which acts as media server as well - then I have ethernet through the walls to unmanaged switches which then distribute at points (ie behind the entertainment system). So everything on the network can see everything else - works well for me and the ReadyNAS (NV+) backs up automatically all the computers as well.  Just be aware that if the wireless router is placed high - there is dead spots underneath it - it is not a omnidirectional aerial. See OzCableguy.com

----------

